# Terror At Beslan: A Russian Tragedy With Lessons For America’S Schools



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*MassCops.com has been given 10 seats for this training. If you want to attend and are a MassCops member (longer than a few days) and are a member of law enforcement *

*Name:*
*Member Name:*
*Agency:*
*Email Address:*

_This offer for the free seats is a first come first serve. Please only reply if you are sure you can attend this training._

TERROR AT BESLAN: A RUSSIAN TRAGEDY WITH LESSONS FOR AMERICA'S SCHOOLS

*Agency Package:* 15 seats for $1050

LEARN:

The link between Beslan and Al Qaeda
How Al Qaeda plans on killing our children
Terrorist Tactics
What demands they will make
How they will draw us in to a fight
Mass Hostage Rescue Planning
How to give your officers a fighting chance
Register Online at:
rapiddeploymenttraining.com
702-250-1381

*Time/ Date:* 8A-5P, 7-8-08 (One day only)

*Training Provider:*
Invictus Tactical Co, LLC
PO Box 531361
Henderson, NV 89053
Phone: 702-250-1381 Fax: 702-507-0039

*Fee:* $85 per person or 15 seats for $1050

*Location:*

Jackson Suite Function Hall
114 Centre St, Malden, MA 02148

*Dress:* Casual or Duty Uniform

http://rapiddeploymenttraining.com/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope ten people step up for this !!!!

It's a freebee that if not used may not be offered to MassCops again


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I would love to go, but I would NEVER get the OK from my dept...

Great offer Gil! Thanks.


----------

